# HOW LONG should i leave my pup once she has finnaly gone quiet ?



## emmark (Sep 27, 2009)

hello everyone we have just gotten one of the best dogs in the world and are new to the forum but wondered if you could help us. i am trying to crate train my 8 week old pup we have already had her a week and we are putting her in the crate for bed every night and she screams for a good few hours she is getting slightly better since we put her in there in the day and sat in the room then let her scream as soon as she went quiet i let her out. i want to know how long to leave her befor letting her out so she gets the message im not soft and understand that she needs to accept the crate just worried im doing something wrong. thanks for any advice


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

emmark

You are not doing anything wrong. You should let her out as soon as she stops crying. Sit outside the crate, or close by, and gently affirm to her that you are still right there, close by. Once she learns that she will be let out of the crate, and that you are always there for her, she'll start to calm down. 
I wouldn't worry about being soft. She's a very young puppy and needs some soft.


----------



## emmark (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the fast reply ! so just to confirm if i put her in the cage and she screams just try to calm her down with words and let her out when she's quiet.
this sounds good i will try her soon my only worry is talking to her while she's crying will she not think crying gets results ?

ps just been playing with her ON HER LEVEL nothing harsh and then she bit my face HARD my fiancee is playing with her now.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

I did the cage training bit as you are doing but I didn't soothe her at all. I just left her for literally a few seconds at first and then let her out. Then 10 secconds, then 15 but if she howled i left her till she was quiet for a just a few seconds and then praised her and let her out. I just built up the time, lots of praise at the right time and she soon caught on. 

Peanut was 9 weeks old when we got her so the extra week did make some difference. Friends of ours had a 7 week old chocolate lab and it was about 9 / 10 weeks when she started to really get it 

Just be consistant is the key from my limited experience. Also we have a 'day bed' for er in the living room and when she goes to settle down I pick her up and place her in the cage for a nice sleep and close the door. When she wakes up I go quickly to her and before she realises that she wants to whine I let her out and praise her lots. (hope you got the last bit !!)


They are very smart dogs and do catch on quickly so don't give up on it!! If I didn't have one my house would be chewed up to bits during the night !!!

Regards,

Graham

ps Peanut also goes mad with 'her' level play and bitea and scratches so be careful!!!


----------

